

Rails 3.x projects to learn from (do you know of any?) - mesec

Can you recommend me a good Rails 3.x project ("good" would mean that its code is good) to learn from? I'm a Rails newbie and after a couple of books and tutorials, I think it's time for me to take a look at some good production-quality code.
======
clyfe
<https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq>

<https://github.com/fredwu/angel_nest>

<https://github.com/locomotivecms/engine>

<https://github.com/fatfreecrm/fat_free_crm>

~~~
mesec
Great stuff! Thanks a lot!

------
jagira
Teambox is on 3.0.9

Source - <https://github.com/teambox/teambox>

~~~
mesec
Teambox looks really nice! And it certainly is a "real application". Thanks!

